# This time we called in the professionals



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

It's time to medicate all our former feral kitties again. With Panacur, which based on their reactions is the grossest-tasting cat med of all time, and needs to be given for three days a row.

I wrote elsewhere about how we are flat-out unable to medicate Hisaki. Last time he needed meds, I had to board him for five days. I felt terrible and vowed that next time, unless his life physically depended on it, I would find another way. We can medicate the other cats, but two of them routinely bloody us in the process, then spit out half of what we give them. So clearly we needed to do something different.

Fortunately I learned of a miraculous invention...the mobile vet! We found out that we have one nearby. They came last night and medicated all four cats on our kitchen counter. It worked _great_! They were so good at it, and it was minimal trauma for the kitties. They'll be coming again tonight and tomorrow.

The downside, of course, is that it's expensive. It's about the price of boarding two cats for the same number of days. I probably couldn't afford to do it for twice-daily week-long antibiotics. But for this instance, it's just a godsend!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

As the kids used to say, "I hear you!" I wouldn't want the job; I'd have the meds all over me and my clothes and some scratches to boot...from cats trying to get away.. not a deliberate attack.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> As the kids used to say, "I hear you!" I wouldn't want the job; I'd have the meds all over me and my clothes and some scratches to boot...from cats trying to get away.. not a deliberate attack.


Yes, that's pretty much how it went. I felt really bad because on the first night Hissy slashed one of the techs' arms. (I warn and warn, no one listens.) The second night it was Yoshi's turn to snap, spraying Panacur all over the kitchen and people while making some stunning Exorcist-type noises.

But we just finished dose #3, so it's over!  We all survived. Now if I can just get them to stay healthy for awhile...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> stunning Exorcist-type noises.


 :lol: I shouldn't laugh, but I'm picturing this little creature terrifying even the professionals and making those devilish noises!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> :lol: I shouldn't laugh, but I'm picturing this little creature terrifying even the professionals and making those devilish noises!


Fortunately they just thought it was funny (as did we). They dubbed him "the little guy that talks to us." :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

(Thanks goodness!)


----------

